
The Case Against Stretching - pr0zac
https://www.outsideonline.com/2408467/case-against-stretching-flexibility-research
======
mc3
> Could targeted stretching of your identified weak spots reduce your risk of
> injury or help rehab an existing injury? Here, too, the evidence is slim at
> best—but this is a hard question to study, so I’d leave it in the
> “plausible” category.

I am stretching to help an injury having seen a physio. I hope it is helping.
At least it feels nice.

